# Can you keep a secret???



## Cuddly_Cactus

So I've been wondering, is one type more in tune to gossip and unable to keep secrets vs. another type. I know that types may have nothing to do with this but I have noticed that a particular type seems to gossip and tells people my every move when I say not to. 

P.s I had no idea where to put this thread.


----------



## Eu_citzen

I can. There are secrets I've kept since childhood.


----------



## Amine

I can and do. I don't talk about other people's business. I don't even talk about talking about it. It's really unspectacular.


----------



## crazitaco

I'd rather not be a keeper of secrets, personally. Though I will almost always keep them, I don't like being responsible for other people's secrets. The only way I'd break a promise to secrecy is if I somehow felt it was wrong to keep the secret, as my conscience as a whole takes priority over my word. And I still end up feeling guilty about breaking my word, its a lose lose scenario for me and that's why I hate for people to put me in that position.


----------



## master of time and space

From a professional perspective secrecy and confidentiality are very similar.

I can break confidentiality if there is a risk to my client or my client is a risk to others. In the UK we must still get the written consent from the client to break confidentiality and also get written consent to the sharing of information between other professional bodies. Clients have the right to decline and refuse consent

Confidentiality is the basis of all trust between human beings

Some professions run rough shod over this most basic human right and share information to any third party without due regard, consent or professional scrutiny, the worst cases I have experienced are with child protection and family social services professionals

As far as secrets go, I would always advise not to share any personal secret to anyone, unless they are a professional who is bound by confidentiality

Sharing of your most personal secrets to those who do not keep them secret only serves to make yourself vulnerable, helpless and open to abuse. 

Keep your secrets safe!


----------



## Sybow

Ofcourse. I'm loyal to my friends, specially when it comes to secrets.


* *




Most of the times I forget the secret anyway


----------



## Felipe

Cuddly_Cactus said:


> So I've been wondering, is one type more in tune to gossip and unable to keep secrets vs. another type. I know that types may have nothing to do with this but I have noticed that a particular type seems to gossip and tells people my every move when I say not to.
> 
> P.s I had no idea where to put this thread.


Fe types tend to gossip more, that's my take on it.


----------



## Cuddly_Cactus

Felipe said:


> Cuddly_Cactus said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I've been wondering, is one type more in tune to gossip and unable to keep secrets vs. another type. I know that types may have nothing to do with this but I have noticed that a particular type seems to gossip and tells people my every move when I say not to.
> 
> P.s I had no idea where to put this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Fe types tend to gossip more, that's my take on it.
Click to expand...


I kinda agree with that but I'm an fe and am great at holding secres


----------



## Elwinz

Gossiping is pretty much assigned to ESFJ. Maybe a stereotype but it holds true to a lot of them. I have ESFJ auntie who constantly calls everyone in the family and starts with " don't tell anyone but" ...
As for main question. Most likely? I don't talk much in general and don't remember i was ever tested on that.


----------



## GuvnorsGirl

Yes.


----------



## Akuma no kitsune

If I'm explicitly asked to keep a secret, I do. Otherwise, I generally have no filter.


----------



## Rithrius

I'm willing to keep secrets if i really have to and if it doesn't cause harm to anyone, but when asked to lie about something for the sake of the person who asks me to, i usually don't agree.


----------



## Blazkovitz

If the secret was funny, it would be difficult.


----------



## I am justice!

I am really bad at keeping a secret


----------



## piece in quite

Cuddly_Cactus said:


> So I've been wondering, is one type more in tune to gossip and unable to keep secrets vs. another type. I know that types may have nothing to do with this but I have noticed that a particular type seems to gossip and tells people my every move when I say not to.
> 
> P.s I had no idea where to put this thread.


the name of that type is 'snake'


----------



## Pasta

It's easy, I don't want to let people down and I don't share much in the first place.


----------



## Moo Rice

i really don't care enough about most things people tell me, so why would i bother to tell someone else a pointless information?


----------



## Jaune

I'm pretty average at keeping secrets. Majority of gossip bores me anyway so I don't participate much.

Although if I don't really care about the person and it's only an implied secret, I'd discuss it if it's natural in conversation. I don't get why they would trust me with that information in the first place.

I do put effort into keeping the secrets of those to whom I am close, though. I wouldn't want them to give mine away so I owe them the same consideration.


----------



## Daiz

Depends. If I think it's better that the secret no longer be a secret, I'm going to tell it or at the very least, help other people guess it on their own.

But if it's not harming anyone then yes, I'll keep it. I love gossip and if I just go around, sharing everyone's info, they'll stop giving it to me.


----------



## Cuddly_Cactus

secluded form said:


> the name of that type is 'snake'


I'm so tired of snake's ], but it's my fault for thinking I can trust them in the first place.


----------

